# Die Lustigsten Bilder aus AOC



## Thornado (8. November 2008)

hi...postet mal eure schönsten momente in AOC

KÖNNTEN SIE BITTE ZUR SEITE GEHEN?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LEUTE!.....SCHNELLER!..ES IST NOCH KEINE MITTAGSSTUNDE!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GESTERN BEIM FREE-CLIMBING WETTBEWERB!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cresor (8. November 2008)

das wohl genialste bild ist als einem instanzboss der hoden platzt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (8. November 2008)

Krassometer....voll die eier wechgeplatzt...auaaua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (8. November 2008)

ich glaube das dürfte ganz leicht zwicken ^^


----------



## Thornado (9. November 2008)

Mein Kumpel beim URINIEREN-EMOTE nach Kneipensauferei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thornado (9. November 2008)

beim Questen im Gebirge entdeckten wir am Himmel einen zufällig erscheinenden kleinen Mini-Drachen den wir natürlich sofort zur Landung zwangen..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (9. November 2008)

Ich finde deinen Enthusiasmus beeindruckend Tornado, aber du weisst, dass man Posts editieren kann?


----------



## Donmo (9. November 2008)

Thornado schrieb:


> beim Questen im Gebirge entdeckten wir am Himmel einen zufällig erscheinenden kleinen Mini-Drachen den wir natürlich sofort zur Landung zwangen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Nicht lustig
2. Nicht deine Screenshots, da
3. das Drachen- sowie das Pinkelbild offizielle Screenshots sind (vgl Amazon) und das Pinkeln-Emote afaik auf NPCs beschränkt ist.

Wenn du nichts beitragen kannst dann lass es einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cresor (9. November 2008)

ja danke für solche positiven posts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (9. November 2008)

Lol, er stellt hier offizielle Screenies als seine eigenen rein?

Edit: Oh alles klar...wer solche Posts verfasst schreibt wohl wirklich JEDEN Schrott, nur um seine Meinung im Forenticker vertreten zu sehen:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...ult_type=topics


----------



## spectrumizer (9. November 2008)

Omg ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wieso stellst du fremde Screens als deine eigenen vor? Epic Fail!


----------



## Salute (9. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Omg ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso, vielleicht denkt er dass ers tatsächlich erlebt hat. 

Oder braucht dringend Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Donmo (9. November 2008)

cresor schrieb:


> ja danke für solche positiven posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Indem ich Funcom-Bilder klaue und hier als meine Screenshots einsetze zeig ich doch nicht, dass ich viel in Age of Conan erlebt habe. Auch noch so ne schöne Geschichte ausgedacht: Blabla, wir haben einen Drachen gefunden und zur Landung gezwungen. Das ist nicht irgendein Drache, das ist Vistrix! Und den trifft man auch nicht in einer bergigen Wüstenlandschaft, sondern in einer Eishöhle. Die Screens sind Asbach Uralt.
Ich finde es auch gut, dass sich hier die Stimmung nach dem PVP-Patch ein wenig gebessert hat und normale Diskussionen möglich sind, aber mit so kindischem Verhalten überzeugt man doch niemand von seinem Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich würde mal sagen BTT.


----------



## Venkman (9. November 2008)

Der Titel " Most failed Nerd this Weekend" geht an:

Thornado


Alter, du bist echt derbe peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@cresor

genia! Hammer Screenshot


----------



## EmJaY (9. November 2008)

@ Cresor 

n1ce ^^


Die fette Schlange aus Khemi kennen die meisten ja schon nur diesmal hab ich aufn neuen Char endlich nen Screen machen können wo man noch die Hand von dem Typen sieht,
 der das "Glück" hatte von Set(Schlangengott) erwählt worden zu sein^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitsu (9. November 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> 1. Nicht lustig
> 2. Nicht deine Screenshots, da
> 3. das Drachen- sowie das Pinkelbild offizielle Screenshots sind (vgl Amazon) und das Pinkeln-Emote afaik auf NPCs beschränkt ist.
> 
> ...




LOL Jeder mit einem Drinkerumhang kann sich betrinken und dann nen speziellen Saufemote machen und dabei ist auch der pinkel emote du möchtegernklugscheisser xD


----------



## Donmo (9. November 2008)

Mitsu schrieb:


> LOL Jeder mit einem Drinkerumhang kann sich betrinken und dann nen speziellen Saufemote machen und dabei ist auch der pinkel emote du möchtegernklugscheisser xD


Und weil ich auch seit 3 Monaten nicht mehr spiele (zu der Zeit war der Trinkumhang verbuggt) steht da auch AFAIK du möchtegernklugscheisser xD
Also erst lesen und dann posten. kkthxbai

@EmJaY: Jo, nen ähnlichen hatteste ja schonmal in dem alten Thread gepostet. Ich hab gelacht als ich das erste Mal vor dem Vieh stand und es plötzlich das Maul aufmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@unter mir: Ist ja OK, wenn das jetzt funktioniert dann glaub ichs euch ja o.O Meine Güte


----------



## Yaglan (9. November 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> 1. Nicht lustig
> 2. Nicht deine Screenshots, da
> 3. das Drachen- sowie das Pinkelbild offizielle Screenshots sind (vgl Amazon) und das Pinkeln-Emote afaik auf NPCs beschränkt ist.
> 
> ...




Also das mit den Pinkelemote ist nicht Korekt man kann sich betrinken. Und kann diesen Emote benutzen. Moment ich mache es mal für ddich wenn ich kein Mörder mehr bin.


----------



## Thornado (9. November 2008)

hab ich gesagt das das meine Bilder sind?..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es sind lustige Bilder witzig verpackt!..oder doch nich witzig...hmmm hab gedacht sind witzig..


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2008)

Bleibt beim Thema.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. November 2008)

Thornado schrieb:


> hab ich gesagt das das meine Bilder sind?..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du schreibst "MEIN Kumpel ..." oder "... haben WIR entdeckt ...", implizierst du ja schon, dass das deine Bilder sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (10. November 2008)

Der ist zwar Uralt (1 Monat nach Release um den Dreh) Aber ich fand das so verwirrend das ich einen Screen machen musste. Ist mir bisher leider nicht nochmals passiert.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (10. November 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Der ist zwar Uralt (1 Monat nach Release um den Dreh) Aber ich fand das so verwirrend das ich einen Screen machen musste. Ist mir bisher leider nicht nochmals passiert.


...versteh ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhonon_Dex (10. November 2008)

Da steht doch klagendes Kind,nur sieht der Typ bissl zu alt aus,als dass er ein Kind sein könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (10. November 2008)

Ehm..ja...so heissen aber diese Gegner halt.


----------



## Abrox (10. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ehm..ja...so heissen aber diese Gegner halt.


Naja, nicht wirklich, waren Vanir Banditen oder sowas, ist schon lang her das Feld der Toten


----------



## Donmo (11. November 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Naja, nicht wirklich, waren Vanir Banditen oder sowas, ist schon lang her das Feld der Toten


Ne, das was auf dem Screen zu sehen ist, ist schon ein Klagendes Kind. Nur eigentlich an einer Stelle, wo man nur Vanir antrifft. 
Vielleicht hat jemand das Vieh aus dem Wald bis zum Berg hoch gekitet, die habens ja nicht so mit resetten bei out of range 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (11. November 2008)

Ums vorwegzunehmen, damit sich net wieder welche künstlich aufregen, die Bilder sind net von mir sondern ausm FC AoC Forum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (19. November 2008)

Der Gute ist ganz unglücklich gefallen würd ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (19. November 2008)

Gut erwischt dave


----------



## spectrumizer (19. November 2008)

ROFL. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die aktive Quest im Log passt ja dazu auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (20. November 2008)

Aries allg.Chat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raidchat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tekbear (20. November 2008)

mann bei dem "humor" hier rollen sich einem ja echt die fussnägel hoch


----------



## xdave78 (20. November 2008)

tekbear schrieb:


> mann bei dem "humor" hier rollen sich einem ja echt die fussnägel hoch


jup. Ist ja auch nicht grade für carebears... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. November 2008)

Ich hab auch mal so'n Wandbild. Gestern in den Tortage Underhalls ist mir nach'm Kampf die Red Hand Tante gegen die Wand geflogen und wollte nicht runterrutschen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmo (5. Januar 2009)

Um dieses Topic mal wieder hervorzukramen:

Habe mit dem neuen Char auf Aries natürlich auch wieder einige der Quests im Reichenviertel gemacht. Bei einem meiner Favoriten muss man zuerst Rüstungen sammeln und diese dann über Holzgestelle stülpen, damit die nemedischen Angreifer nicht bemerken, dass viele der Wachen vergiftet in der Kaserne liegen und zum Bewachen nichts mehr taugen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ziemlich überzeugend oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

